# Adria Twin change washroom bulb



## Brianrk (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi. I have a 2007 Fiat Ducato Adria Twin. The light bulb has blown in the toilet/washroom. I have pushed and pulled, twisted clockwise and anti-clockwise but all to no effect. How do I get at the bulb?


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Are you able to post a picture of the light. Many light units are common to other makes of motorhome, so someone (not necessarily an Adria owner) may recognise it and be able to help.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Brian and welcome to MHF.

Some times you need a dinner knife used with care to get the stupid covers off, LED replacement ???


----------



## Cacherbri (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi Brian,
We have a 2007 Adria Twin. Basically you need to twist the plastic lens about 15 mm anticlockwise and then pull it out. If you look carefully at the lense just below the switch you will see what looks like a slot, there are three of these equispaced around the lense. A screwdriver ( or a dinner knife ) might help you to turn it or wearing a rubber glove could help. The photo shows the lense partially open.
Hope this helps, Brian


----------

